# Antivirus A360 spy ware,how do I get if off computer?



## thedaras (5 Mar 2009)

HI,  I installed antivirus A360 onto computer( it had windows explorer sign on it) and now cant get rid of it.Ive tried to uninstall it but it tells me I dont have permission to do this, I cant recylce it either!!
Is it safe?
Help!!
I have AVG, but when I try to use this is sayes there is another one in operation..


----------



## Caveat (5 Mar 2009)

Have you tried _superantispyware?_

Corny, slightly suspect name but seems to work well - free download from _Car's_ '100 free downloads' link in the key posts.


----------



## Pinky&dBrain (5 Mar 2009)

A friend of mine had this on their laptop got it from the bebo website, however I tried almost every tool out there and ntohing would get rid of it in the end I had to wipe the hard drive and re-install Operating System and all applications. It had even got into the registry and it was everywhere, I even tried to manually remove it from the registry but it did not remove it.


----------



## Thedoc (5 Mar 2009)

Thedaras,
Try this, use the system restore function to restore your system to date previous to your infection ie to some restore point yesterday (assuming you got infected today) and see if that works. 

If not, boot into safe mode and download a copy of Malware antimalware (http://www.malwarebytes.org) and run it. It should remove the Antivirus a360 malware.

hope this helps


----------



## thedaras (5 Mar 2009)

thanks for the help,its popping up on the screen now!!
Am going to try the malware first .if that doesnt work ill restore to an earlier date.
This is a nightmare to get rid of,but heres hoping
thanks again


----------



## thedaras (5 Mar 2009)

I just tried to get on to the mal ware site but this antivirus 360 has blocked it!
HELP!!


----------



## thedaras (5 Mar 2009)

Just restored to an earlier date,and no sign of it now!!THANKS.


----------



## adder1 (5 Mar 2009)

thedaras said:


> Just restored to an earlier date,and no sign of it now!!THANKS.



run some different malware detection programmes such as spybot ect just to make sure there is not a dormant file some where waiting to run. also run a registery cleaner such as ccleaner


----------



## Sylvester3 (6 Mar 2009)

thedaras said:


> I just tried to get on to the mal ware site but this antivirus 360 has blocked it!
> HELP!!



If you have this problem with a malware application then use an anonimizer site to access the help sites its blocking. The anonimizer site (eg http://anonymouse.org/) take you to the website without passing the request through your browser, so the malware application can't block it. I had this problem a few months ago and this was how I got past the block to access bleepingcomputer.com which had the fix I needed.


----------



## tadasops (1 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Just restored to an earlier date,and no sign of it now!!THANKS.



Hardly can it be that easy, Antivirus 360 is a nasty parasite and I bet it will resurface sooner or later. To be truly safe, follow these instructions:

http://www.2-viruses.com/remove-antivirus-360#comment-7762


----------

